# Pigeons for training



## howellin4 (May 1, 2008)

Looking for pigeons to use training my GSP puppy. Not looking for homers just mixed birds to train with. Central or southern Ohio. Please email me [email protected]


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's an idea. Build a coop with some nesting boxes. Also build some pigeon traps and ask local farmers if you can put them in their barns. You'll soon have pigeons galore! 

Put them in your coop. If they are properly fed and watered, the vast majority will home to that coop. And all the chicks hatched there surely will! 

Now you have an unlimited supply, and can probably start selling birds for money!


----------

